# Delaware Fishing Information



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Good information on Delaware fishing. 

Whether you are beginning angler or an experienced angler new to the area, we can help get you ready to experience the best fishing on the East coast. The How's, When's and Where's for fishing this area are described here.

•PERMITS•

Fishing License - A fishing license is not required for tidal water in Delaware.

Beach Permit - A permit is required to drive a 4WD vehicle on the beach. This permit can be obtained from the Delaware Seashore State Park Office (302-227-2800) located in the parking lot on the Northside of the Indian River Inlet.

Boat Registration - Locally, boat registrations can be purchased from McKinney Marine - Rt. 1 Rehoboth and Bob's Marine - Rt. 26 Clarksville.

•PLACES TO FISH•

Indian River Inlet: A great place to fish and the easiest to access. You do not have to go out on the jetty to catch fish in the Inlet. Fishing is good all the way back to the marinas on the North and South Side. The bottom in the inlet is rocky, especially around the bridge so be prepared to lose tackle. Don't try to fish the bottom or it will get expensive. The majority of the fishing in the inlet (from the jetties back to the Coast Guard Station) is cast and retrieve on the surface with artificial lures (bucktails and plugs). If you do not want to cast and retrieve then go back past the Coast Guard Station on the north side where the bottom is sandy and you may just find a flounder. The one exception to all of this is fishing for tautog and seabass. These species live amongst the rocks that eat fishing tackle. See the fishing tips for tautog and seabass below.

Fishing the inlet takes time to learn but it can be very rewarding. If you decide to venture out on to the jetty make sure you have the proper footwear (spiked shoes). Old Inlet Bait and Tackle (2 miles north of the inlet) carries spiked shoes. A permit is required to park in the lots at the inlet and can be obtained from the DSSP office on the North side of the inlet. 

Fish you will find in the inlet: striped bass, sea trout, bluefish, seabass, tautog, flounder. 

Surf: The beach is probably the easiest place to fish. There are 7 access points in the Delaware Seashore State Park. A permit is required to drive on the beach and park in these parking lots. 

1. 3 R's Road - 1 mile south of the inlet - drive on and walk-on 

2. Indian River Inlet South Parking Lot - walk on only 

3. Indian River Inlet North Parking Lot - walk on only 

4. Savage's Ditch Road - 1.5 miles north of the inlet - drive on and walk on 

5. Conquest Road - 2.5 miles north of the inlet - drive on and walk on 

6. Key Box Road - 4 miles north of the inlet - walk on only 

7. Towers Road - 5.5 miles north of the inlet - walk on only 

The number one tip for fishing the beach is don't cast over the fish. Most people throw the bait out there as far as they can and completely miss the fish. Fish feed right behind the breaking waves. This is where the bait fish congregate to feed on critters stirred up by the waves. You want your bait to be where the bait is. The most common rig is a two hook rig with floats to keep the bait just off the bottom. This keep the crabs from eating it. On a calm day, with little wind, a 3 oz weight should be plenty. Pyramid sinkers or hurricane sinkers are preferable because their shape keeps them from rolling around on the bottom. An 8-10 foot rod is fine for the surf in this area because you do not need to cast very far. Surf fishing starts and March and is good into November, weather permitting.

Fish you will find on the surf: striped bass, sea trout, bluefish, kingfish, spot, croaker, blowfish, sharks, skates. 

Inland Bays: Fishing the inland bays in this area really requires a boat. Flounder fishing is excellent in the Indian River and 
Rehoboth Bays. Drift the edges of the channels using minnows, shiners and/or squid. The area from Buoy 24 back to 19A is very productive. The slough behind the Sothshore Marina back towards Quillens Point is another good flounder drift. Occasionally, striped bass, bluefish and trout will find their way into the inland bays. Dewey Beach Surf and Sport rents small boats for fishing in the bay.

Nearshore Ocean: Nearshore wrecks and artificial reefs are good places to find tautog and seabass. Seabass can also be found on the open bottom around "B" Buoy. A good flounder drift is about a mile off the old Coast Guard Station. In the fall spot and croaker can be found using strips of squid on the open bottom. 

Offshore: Offshore fishing season starts in the spring (May) with the arrival of the bluefish. Bluefish can usually be found southeast of the Delaware lightship. Troll artificial baits such as ponytails or swimming plugs. Mako sharks move in with the bluefish. Mackerel and bluefish are the best bait along with a chum slick. Tuna season starts in mid June and Marlin show up by the first week of July. The tuna season usually starts with trolling and switches to chunking in late July. 

•POPULAR FISH•

Striped Bass: Stripers can be found in the Indian River Inlet year round. Bucktails and live eels will work anytime. In June (leading up to the full moon) poppers and plugs become more popular. Then in the heat of the summer (July and August) bounce lead heads with artificial worms on the bottom. The surf is productive in the spring. Use bloodworms.

Bluefish: Bluefish show up on the surf around Mother's day and move into the inlet shortly thereafter. On the surf use cut bait such as mullet or spot . In the inlet use bucktails. During the fall bluefish can be taken in the inlet using big plugs and poppers.

Trout: Trout arrive a week or two after the bluefish. On the surf use cut bait or peelers crabs. In the inlet use bucktails during the spring and switch to artificial baits like Mirrolures, Rat'l Traps and top water poppers with the approach of the full moon in June. During the late summer/ early fall live spot are the best bait in the inlet (boat fishing). Surfishing in the fall is good for trout as well. Use fresh spot and/or mullet.

Flounder: The regulated flounder season starts in mid May and runs into October. The inland bays are most productive early in the season and then in the late summer early/ fall fishing picks up in the nearshore flounder slough 1 mile off the old Coast Guard Station. Drift minnows, squid, or shiners on the bottom. 

Tautog and Black Seabass: Tautog and seabass fishing starts in the inlet and on the wrecks/reefs around the first of April. Sand fleas and green crabs are the best bait. Tautog are the most clever bait stealer around. Fishing for them requires alot of finesse.

Kingfish, Spot, Croaker and Blowfish: Kingfish show up on the surf in May with spot, croaker and blowfish arriving in late June. Bloodworms and peelers are the best bait.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Wow, thanks for the info. I may just want to try it before end of summer. Thanks for the great info...


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

SandCrab,

Thank you, you answered a lot of my questions regarding the area.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 15, 2002)

Sandcrab,

Thanks for the wealth of info. That really helps fill in those little questions I had rolling around in my mind.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

If you're in town, join us at 3R's for some surf action on MD striper season opening day - April 19th. Afterwards, we plan on hitting IRI for some cow striper action on lures.


----------



## Barracuda (Aug 30, 2001)

Hope it's not too late to add to this thread.

Sandcrab, great stuff. But a couple of questions from one who's never fished IRI. You say it's cast and retrieve fishing--do you usually walk the inlet while doing this, or do you tend to find too many fisherman to do that (and therefore have to stay in one place for a while before moving)?

Also, if you're on the move while fishing, where do you put the fish you're keeping? I've never figured this one out very well...

Thanks.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Most people tend to find a good rip and stay put and fish it hard. Fish caught usually go into the cooler in the car which is not far away.


----------



## fxal (Feb 26, 2005)

*Early fishing*

If you want to get out early trout start to bite by late april up on the shore of the De. bay. Try at south bowers, bennets pier or fowlers. The are all places you can drive on. Bait of choice is peelers but you can't always get that. You can also try a piece of blood worm tiped with squid. Don't laugh but some years the hot deal is a small piece of chicken wrapped with a small strip of squid. Most of these places are best before and after high tide. Be carefull wade fishing at bennets the sharks come in to spawn that time of year. Never heard of anybody getting bit but it's "interesting" getting a 3/4 foot shark of the hook when your standing chest deep. Good luck and good fishing!


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Cape Henelopen is anthor hotspot*

This state park is often overlooked. Theres great action there. The pier is the biggest Ive ever seen. Theres a tackle shop at the pier but it closes early. I believe its 4 dollar entrance fee. For all those that dont have 4 wheel drive this is a great alternative for Deleware surf. We were catching everything there last year. Good luck to all.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Hey SandCrab*

What would you recommend for line capacity for a spinning reel for sling metal? Any reel you like better than others?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Weight of Metal*

Hey Sandcrab 

While you are at it 

Any recommendations on weights for metal lures. I wanted to grab a few spoons to have on deck for the surf. Is a 1 oz ok, or should I go heavier. Just looking for some recommendations  

Thx, again!

Jeff


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Conventional says it all...*



Orest said:


> What would you recommend for line capacity for a spinning reel for sling metal? Any reel you like better than others?


Spinning?? Whats that? I use 14 lb mono on my metal slinging setup - An All Star 10'6" graphite rod w/trigger grip rated for 1-3 oz (sweet spot is at 2 oz)...

For spinners - I would consult the spinning guys but I bet 20 lb PP or other braid would really work well with a smaller reel...

Sandcrab


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Lure weights..*



fyremanjef said:


> ...Any recommendations on weights for metal lures.


1. Some people WORK for a living and dont hang out on the web in the middle of the day! 

2. Depends on your rod setup - I like to have a good variety on hand from 1-3 oz but my rod likes 2 oz metal - so most of my collection is around 2 oz...stronger currents - more weight...

I use them at IRI and the DE surf for stripers and blues...when blues are feeding on top - you can really make a killing and catch lots more than the bait guys - and without the bait mess! 

I like Stingsilvers, Crippled Herrings, Bridgeport Diamond jigs, YoZuri, Krokodyle spoons,etc. Wally Mart has some good 2 oz spoons that are less than $2 if you can find them...I like silver, blue/silver, gold, and the secret color PINK! 

Sandcrab


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Thanks!*

I think I may have ADD or obsessive something. Been a while since I was into something. Yeah I am online a bit too much, but I am trying to soak up so much info as I can. I have printed so many pages of forums and tips and techniques from websites, I filled a 3" binder.

With out this fourm and others, I probably would have gone to SPSP, IRI and others and caught a few small fish. But now that I have played Q&A with so many of you, some more than others , I am a little more prepared to face mister fish.

Thanks to everyone.

Jeff


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

*albies*

Hey Sancrab
I heard you can catch albies in the surf in delaware.
Where 
When 
And on what ?
Great report on the fishing [type]in Delware 
thanks Dre'


----------

